# Robform Online



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 24, 2009)

https://online.roboform.com

This is really cool. I've been a Roboform user for a while now and I can back up my passcards online. They are AES encrypted online so even the company cannot access the passcards without the master password.


----------



## Berean (Jul 24, 2009)

Is a *passcard* the same as a *password*? Just their terminology?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 24, 2009)

Each username/password is stored in a passcard file.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 26, 2009)

Additional good news from the Roboform website:



> RoboForm will be submitted to the iPhone App Store by the end of 2009.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 26, 2009)

Been using this a few weeks.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 26, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Additional good news from the Roboform website:
> 
> 
> 
> > RoboForm will be submitted to the iPhone App Store by the end of 2009.



They've also been working on a Google Chrome version. This app is probably one of the most important I own. I have actually considered coming up with a plan to send my master password to somebody in the event of my death so they can put my affairs in order.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 26, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Additional good news from the Roboform website:
> ...


I agree - this is an important app. It is the only think that has slowed me down in the past from bleeding edge Firefox builds. I just can't be without it. It's also a reason I don't use Chrome at all.


----------

